# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Глюк в 1С Предприниматель. Не достаточно ресурсов!

## alf186

Здравствуйте! Помогите кто может. Может у кого была такая проблема

В 1С Учет и отчетность предпринимателя в релизе 7.70.163 при Проведении Реализации от 30.06.2010г. Выдает сообщение Документ не проведен. Не достаточно ресурса Дизельное топливо(товар). Главное что в этом же месяце было проведено поступление Материальных ресурсов. И по идее такае сообщение программа не должна выдовать.

Изменение времени проведения документа не помогает.
Хочу отметить, что такая ошибка возникает и возникала  только с Дизельным топливом. И возникает именно первого числа каждого месяца,  когда нужны счет фактуры (но до сегоднешнего дня изменение времени проведения документа в начало дня - помогало)

Что это может быть? Как исправить ошибку?:(

----------


## base_1c

Проверь остатки по этой позиции при проведении документа,
А также необходимо посмотреть движения 
Возможно ресурс уже списан (Списание, реализация), либо ошибка в базе (необходимо протестировать базу)

----------


## alf186

Спасибо!  проверю!
А как тетстировать базу?:)

----------


## gfulk

> Спасибо!  проверю!
> А как тетстировать базу?:)


Через конфигуратор. Пункт меню Администрирование/Тестирование и исправление ИБ. Совет: там же нажмите кнопку Настройка и выберите Очищать ссылки и Удалять данные объектов (если будут ошибки в базе, потом замучаетесь чистить ее). Ну и сохранитесь перед этим обязательно.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 14 секунд_
Только это не ваш случай. Смотрите ведомость по остаткам. Проверьте (через общий журнал), что реализация идет ПОСЛЕ поступления и что на складе хватает ДТ

----------


## alf186

Спасибо!!!! Буду знать!:))))


Да в том то и дело, что реализация идет после поступления товара на склад. Мы проводили уже документы по нескольку раз, и даты проверяли и проверяли ведомость по остаткам. Вот такой вот глюк в программе.
Буду ждать новый  релиз.:))


А еще один вопрос! А ошибки сами автоматически исправляются при тестировании через конфигуратор? :))))))

----------


## gfulk

Автоматически исправляются только физические (например, повреждена таблица), логические (договор ссылается на пустого клиента), смысловые (остатки на начало+приход-расход не идут с остатками на конец) и ... все, вроде

----------


## alf186

Понятно! Спасибо большое!!!:)))
Сейчас сохранился, протестировал базу, а потом сделал тестирование и исправление.

Но что-то эти несколько документов по реализации именно одного товара(Дизельное топливо) не получается провести.:)

Я уже и дату в настройках менял на ту когда провожу реализацию... и точку актальности несколько раз менял..... ничего не получается......:(

----------


## gfulk

Вы точно с того склада списываете, на котором хранится ДТ? Сделайте ведомость по остаткам за ЭТОТ день с детализацией по складам и документам

----------


## alf186

Да точно! Он у нас один склад - склад ГСМ.
Делали ведомость с детализацией именно на 30 июня 2010г. 
В ведомости все правильно, если не учитывать именно эту реализацию. Товар на складе есть.:)


Я думаю, что ото какая-то оишка в релизе. Эти ошибки встречаются очень часто. Вот в Яндексе еще искал ответ. Пробовал не получается!:((((

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=30246

http://www.buh.ru/forum/thread.jsp?i...0&threadtype=0

----------


## gfulk

М-да, не знаю чем помочь. Не боитесь - выложите базу. Только потрите сведения

----------


## Разработчик

У вас есть отчет "Ведомость по материальным расходам".
В отчете:
1. Поставьте все флажки в детализации отчета.
2. Поля "Вид деятельности", "Вид ресурса", "Док. поступления" оставьте пустыми.
Скорее всего, при реализации эти значения, не совпадают со значениями при поступлении.
Внимательно проанализируйте этот отчет - он покажет, чего и где не хватает при реализации.
Обновление вам не поможет - ошибка ваша в данных.

----------


## gfulk

> У вас есть отчет "Ведомость по материальным расходам".
> В отчете:
> 1. Поставьте все флажки в детализации отчета.
> 2. Поля "Вид деятельности", "Вид ресурса", "Док. поступления" оставьте пустыми.
> Скорее всего, при реализации эти значения, не совпадают со значениями при поступлении.
> Внимательно проанализируйте этот отчет - он покажет, чего и где не хватает при реализации.
> Обновление вам не поможет - ошибка ваша в данных.


Не видел еще ни одной конфигурации Предпринимателя, где бы отчет "Ведомость по остаткам" совпадал бы с отчетом "Ведомость по материальным расходам". И вроде бы понятно, что это неправильно, однако, что есть, то есть.

----------


## alf186

Выкладываю свою базу 1С Предприниматель 7.7.
Надеюсь на помощь форумчан.
*http://depositfiles.com/files/7tf32vlhb*
Сегодня целый вечер сидел и разбирался с этой проблемой.
Начал заново следовать вашим советам. Сформировол ведомость, внизу программа написала - Ошибка Документ Реализация 29 от31.03.2010г. не проведен.
Я изменил в этом документе дату проведение - на начало дня - он провелся.
Потом сформировал ведомость еще раз. Опять возникает ошикбка- но теперь не провелась реализация 31 от 31.03.2010. Исправил.
Снова сформировал ведомость - ошибка - не провелась реализация от 25.03.2010 - провожу в начало дня. 
Формирую ведомость - снова возникает ошибка - не проведена реализация 29.03.2010......И так по кругу......полный ужас!!!!

Реализация же от 30.06.2010 естественно тоже не проводится. Тут даже не помогает -проведение документа в начало дня.

----------


## gfulk

Сейчас посмотрим...

_Добавлено через 9 минут 5 секунд_
Обратил внимание. У вас в документах поступления №1 и №3 от 12 и 18 января указан вид деятельности Оптово-розничная торговля моторным топливом. Это нормально?

_Добавлено через 31 секунду_
Я к тому, что реализации-то идут по другому виду деятельности...

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 30 секунд_
После исправления этих двух документов все провелось по сегодняшнюю дату (через восстановление последовательности)

----------


## alf186

Да вы правы! спасибо на за то, что указали на ошибку.
Исправим!
Дело в том, что ......первый раз работает с этой конфигурацией.:):confused:

----------


## gfulk

Ничего. Советую на будущее при появлении проблем включать больше галок в детализации отчетов.
Удачи. Закрывайте тему

----------


## alf186

Я извиняюсь. Но почему то не проводиться реализация в ИЮЛЕ месяце.
Реализация 57. Может нарушена последовательность.
Дело в том, что по просьбе предпринимателя сначало провели Реализацию 60 в июне, а в июле провели 57.:confused:


А сейчас провел 57 реализацию. Но не проводиться 62 за июль 2010.
Я что запутался, в какой последовательности в июле проводить......:(

----------


## Разработчик

Меню Операции - Проведение документов - Закладка последовательности - выполнить.
И возьмите за правило всегда восстанавливать последовательность.

----------


## alf186

ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО всем за помощь и полезные советы!!!!!!!
Все получилось благодаря Вам!!! :)))))

----------

